# Preemie Litter - Only One Survived



## montverdechick (May 12, 2012)

Last Sunday one of our NZW does had a litter of eight kits....9 days early. I found them in the morning on the wire. All were dead but one. I quickly put the nest box in (luckily, it was ready to go!) and moved the living kit to it. So far, mom is feeding it and it's grown a little. But, it is so small. Has anyone had this happen to them and the baby grew properly? Little thing seems to be a fighter! 

Thanks!


----------



## brentr (May 12, 2012)

Never had a litter born so early.  Unless you are willing to feed it yourself, about all you can do is what you've done - put in the nest, and see if the doe will care for it.  9 days early is WAY early for a rabbit birth.  

Best wishes.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 12, 2012)

Wow, that may be a record for a live premature bunny birth. Hope it continues to thrive.


----------



## montverdechick (May 25, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know that the preemie kit is still alive and doing great! It's on the small side, but eyes are open and it's hopping around the cage with mom. We're very lucky!


----------

